# Hakido Dojangs



## TKDJUDO (Jan 13, 2008)

Does anyone know of any site which lists Hapkido Training Facilities in Canada ?


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 13, 2008)

INo I sure do not know of one but I'm sure somebody here can help.


----------



## Kumbajah (Jan 19, 2008)

Not a definitive list but should help. Are you looking for a place to train or checking up on someone? 

http://www.hapkido-info.net/html/hapkido_dojangs_com.html


----------



## Drac (Jan 19, 2008)

The only place I know of is *Self Defence Canada and International Defensive Tactics Systems *Eric Rushton and Mike Fournier ..Mr Fournier is no longer a teacher there..He broke away and started his own dojang..


----------



## matt.m (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't Know much about the Canadian stuff.......however I use the phone book or white pages.com and do a business search.

Hope it helps


----------



## TKDJUDO (Jan 25, 2008)

Kumbajah said:


> Not a definitive list but should help. Are you looking for a place to train or checking up on someone?
> 
> http://www.hapkido-info.net/html/hapkido_dojangs_com.html


 


Well I'm here for a while doing some internship, and I've checked one place out, and it doesn't seem certified. The Instructor is only 2nd Dan Combat Hapkido and I'm looking for something better.

I'm currently in Toronto, ON


----------



## Kumbajah (Jan 25, 2008)

Try here http://www.spiritforging.com/

It is a private study group so he might not take you on BUT he could steer you in the right direction.

Good luck


----------



## howard (Jan 25, 2008)

Kumbajah said:


> Try here http://www.spiritforging.com/


Definitely try there. That's a guy named Matt Rogers. His Hapkido teacher is an old-school Korean (Master Hwang In Shik), and Matt himself has hands-on experience in Daito-ryu Aikijujutsu, which we think is Hapkido's predecessor.

I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## dortiz (Jan 25, 2008)

Whoah! 

If you get to train with him consider yourself LUCKY!!!!

Let us know.

Cheers,
Dave O.


----------



## TKDJUDO (Jan 26, 2008)

Hmm. I'll definately check that place out but I'm currently living on the west side so it's about a 30 minute drive even by highway


----------

